# highway 108 pickens/ cherokee



## olroy (Sep 17, 2004)

do any of you guys hunt in this area?


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 17, 2004)

I wish.  I lived in Holly Springs for 27 years and always wanted to hunt that area.  I can't tell you how many bucks/deer I've seen along 108.

I used to not be able to sleep at night, so I'd ride around alot.  I'd leave Holly Springs, take 575 up to the Citgo on 515 and take 108 all the way across to 20 at Sutallee and then 20 back into Canton, then home.

I would always see deer along that road.  Pretty land, and nice deer.  If you ever get a chance to hunt that property do so... 

A met a guy at Crossroads market one day that had a big skull in his truckbed from a buck.. The skull carried a typical 10 point rack that would score in the low to mid 150's.  He FOUND that rack on what he called the "White Property"... Which is on 108 between Sutallee and Waleska...  It would/should have been a record of some sort for Cherokee county...


----------



## HardCoreHunter (Sep 17, 2004)

Our club is close to that.  If you travel west on 140 about 1-2 miles past 108, there is a Rd on the right Garland Mountain trail.  We have property from there all the way to 411.  Our club is in Pickens, Cherokee, Bartow, and Gordon counties.


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 17, 2004)

HH,

I'm assuming that's past Salacoa Rd.?  Pretty land up there, that's for sure.  I've hunted around Garland mountain and Henderson Mountain a few times.  Not as many deer as south Georgia, but a whole lot healthier deer...


----------



## HardCoreHunter (Sep 17, 2004)

Thats the area.


----------



## feathersnantlers (Sep 17, 2004)

*I hunt close to there!*

Off of Upper Bethany Rd and Soap Creek Rd right next to the new dev. Carney Chimneys. (G'mom was a Carney) My Dad has 14 acres and I got permission this year to hunt my cousins land off of Soap Creek Rd. It is beautiful up there. Don't see many deer but they're there.


----------



## BassWorm (Sep 17, 2004)

I hunted there when Allatoona Management Area had a tract there. About 2 years ago the paper company pulled the lease from the state and sold the property. There are a couple hunting clubs located on 108 also.


----------

